# אני אחזור אליך



## dcx97

Hello,

Someone texted me the following:

אני אחזור אליך

What does it mean? I know that "ani" means "I".


----------



## Drink

It means "I will return to you."


----------



## dcx97

Thanks. Is this real Hebrew? I mean would a native speaker actually speak this way? To me it seems like a translation from some other language.


----------



## Drink

dcx97 said:


> Thanks. Is this real Hebrew? I mean would a native speaker actually speak this way? To me it seems like a translation from some other language.



Why would you say that? It sounds like perfectly normal Hebrew to me. Maybe my English translation is not perfectly natural, I just wanted it to be unambiguous. In everyday English, you'd be more likely to say "I will come back to you."


----------



## ADoA

Should probably point out that it doesn't necessarily have to mean literally returning to someone. It could be more in the context of "I'll get back to you" after an unfinished conversation or unanswered question.


----------



## dcx97

Thanks.


----------



## shalom00

ADoA said:


> Should probably point out that it doesn't necessarily have to mean literally returning to someone. It could be more in the context of "I'll get back to you" after an unfinished conversation or unanswered question.


In fact, that is the more common use.


----------



## dcx97

Thanks.


----------



## elroy

shalom00 said:


> In fact, that is the more common use.


  That’s the only meaning that occurred to me.  

I think for the other meaning אחזיר אצלך is more likely.


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> I think for the other meaning אחזיר אצלך is more likely.


Did you mean אחזיר לך?


----------



## elroy

Hm, I meant אצלך, but I’m guessing based on your reaction that that’s wrong?

In Arabic and French, the equivalent of אצל can be used both for location and destination:

Je suis chez toi. <location>
Je reviens chez toi. <destination>
.أنا عندك <location>
.أنا راجع عندك <destination>

But in German, it can only be used for location:

Ich bin bei dir. <location>
Ich gehe bei dir zurück. <destination> 
Ich gehe zu dir zurück. <destination> 

I’m guessing Hebrew patterns like German?  How would you say “to return to your place”?


----------



## ADoA

elroy said:


> Hm, I meant אצלך, but I’m guessing based on your reaction that that’s wrong?
> 
> In Arabic and French, the equivalent of אצל can be used both for location and destination:
> 
> Je suis chez toi. <location>
> Je reviens chez toi. <destination>
> .أنا عندك <location>
> .أنا راجع عندك <destination>
> 
> But in German, it can only be used for location:
> 
> Ich bin bei dir. <location>
> Ich gehe bei dir zurück. <destination>
> Ich gehe zu dir zurück. <destination>
> 
> I’m guessing Hebrew patterns like German?  How would you say “to return to your place”?



אצלך means "at your place" in Hebrew, so yes, this word is used with reference to a location, but there no reference to location in the original poster's text. To "get back to" someone is an idiom meaning to continue a conversation another time, normally because someone needs to gather information for an answer or can't talk at the moment and needs to postpone the conversation.

Even if location were the case, אחזיר אצלך would mean to "return (something) at your place" but can't recall ever hearing a sentence structured this way. It may or may not be grammatically correct, but regardless, I don't think that's what you meant.


----------



## dcx97

Thanks!


----------



## Ronch

elroy said:


> I’m guessing Hebrew patterns like German?  How would you say “to return to your place”?



we usually use "אני אחזור אליך" when it means an unfinished business (mostly a phone call or something that you need to research about and come back with answers) and "אני אבוא אליך" - i'll come to your place, the "return" mostly comes with "for"- בשביל i think ("אני אחזור בשביל לעזור לך" i'll return to help you)


----------

